# [Forum] If you CANNOT USE YOUR ACCOUNT, please, read!



## Majin Lu (Feb 18, 2020)

*BOUNCED E-MAILS ISSUE

*​
Hi.

In the past days, some members cannot post in NF (even if they are logged in) because some e-mails turned invalid (most of them are Yahoo e-mail addresses) and many members still have no idea of what is happening. We also have no idea how many members got affected by this, so we need to be informed.

If you are being affected by this issue, you still have a way to communicate with NF Staff: *Support Tickets*.





For now, Admins are validating members' current e-mails and, after it, staff members are telling who contacted us via Support Ticket or via another member to change their e-mail address asap.

If you are one of those members affected by this stuff, you do not need to create another account (some members took that route). I suggest that you create a new e-mail account (preferably Gmail) or using another e-mail account you have already before creating a Support Ticket.

_*Why creating/having another e-mail address before opening a Support Ticket?* _It is because, when the Admin will validate your current e-mail, you will not have to lose time creating a new e-mail to the point that your account will need to be revalidated again due that the time expired.

After you open a Support Ticket and the admin validates your e-mail, go to your *Account Settings > Contact Details* and change it to your new e-mail and confirm the process typing your current password.

Reactions: Like 13


----------

